# Anyrail O scale



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

Has anyone used this? I have been playing with it and am doing something wrong, something is not set quite right because the track pieces are two-three times too large for the graph table.

Using Lionel O27 library on a 10x5 layout. Probably something simple, some box I either do or don't have checked. 

ed


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use it for Fastrack and it works fine. I just made this circle with O27 track on a 1 foot grid, looks right to me.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes gunrunner that looks much better than mine. I am pretty sure I just have something not set right but not figuring out what yet. Tonight I will try and post a screen grab so you can see how its coming out. Its not a software issue, purely operator error.

ed


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can change the grid setting to whatever you like. Because Anyrail is made by a Dutch company, it defaults to decimal centimeters, and you have to change it to English units.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

That was exactly the problem. Fixed now with a big "Thank you" to everyone


ed


----------

